# Norfolk Southern Coal Train Wreck



## MrFSS (Mar 31, 2010)

This *link* is to a thread on another forum I look at from time to time. I thought this was an interesting pictorial story of a bad freight accident. Can you imagine what passenger cars would have looked like if they experienced this?


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Mar 31, 2010)

Seems to have torn up a lot of old picket fence too!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2010)

MrFSS said:


> This *link* is to a thread on another forum I look at from time to time. I thought this was an interesting pictorial story of a bad freight accident. Can you imagine what passenger cars would have looked like if they experienced this?


Wow! There was a coal derailment between FTW and CBR last year that was visible from the Eagle but not this bad! Everytime you hear about a derailment you hope no-one is hurt and theres not much property damage! This one in Indiana was pretty bad, guess the original posts about cars being hit and the station demolished were wrong, think it was train orders where I first saw this? Thanks Tom!


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Mar 31, 2010)

I saw a grain train wreck the day after it happened, in Kansas about 10 years ago.

The local rabbit population probably went galactic after that! :lol:


----------



## AlanB (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm not so sure that what we're seeing is the actual wreck.

I think that's where they were putting the remains of cars as they cut things up to clear the wreck off the tracks.


----------



## JayPea (Mar 31, 2010)

PetalumaLoco said:


> I saw a grain train wreck the day after it happened, in Kansas about 10 years ago.The local rabbit population probably went galactic after that! :lol:




Years ago a Spokane TV station produced a special on the Empire Builder. At one point in the show, the EB was making its way through Glacier Park and the host was interviewing the engineer in the locomotive's cab (lucky him: he and his cameraman got to ride in the engine!) and the engineer was explaining why there had been no bears anywhere near the tracks that day: there had been a grain train derailment in that area, and the bears ate the fermented grain and as a result were all in the detox center!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Mar 31, 2010)

JayPea said:


> PetalumaLoco said:
> 
> 
> > I saw a grain train wreck the day after it happened, in Kansas about 10 years ago.The local rabbit population probably went galactic after that! :lol:
> ...


Bet they were unbearable for days.


----------

